# Pumpkin for Puppies?



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife brought home a visitor on Friday, he seems ok, plays with Ranger our male just fine, but he developed diarrhea yesterday, I'm guessing it was caused by the stress of a different living situation and meeting new dogs and people. Can you give a 14 week pup pumpkin and if so how much?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Should add, we have his normal food (Fromm which he loves), but we also gave him treats which he may not be used too, so that could be contributing.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Fromm here too. Have you had a stool sample checked for coccidia or Giardia. My 8 month old has it now. Stool got really mushy and smelled bad. Stress can bring it on as well like going to a new home. 

And yes pumpkin is fine. Like a tablespoon per meal
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

What treats?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

mydogs said:


> What treats?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Freshpet Fresh & Natural Pet Food For Dogs & Cats l Healthy Dog Treats

We've been using these as training treats for our 3 adults with no issues, however in combination with the new dogs/environment, it may have upset his system.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Went ahead and gave him the pumpkin and he likes it. He acts fine otherwise, he's off chasing kids and making a pest of himself in general.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Ok keep eye on stool. Can always bring sample to vet to check it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think pumpkin is fine for a puppy. We gave alot of it when mine ate a rock and had to pass it. I have been giving a little daily to help with his poop.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I gave our pup pumpkin when she'd have a loose stool or the runs...works for constipation as well....so "they" say.

I probably gave her a tablespoon or two at times in her meals. Seemed to help....

As "they" always say....use the pure pumpkin version not the stuff with all the crap in it...spices, sugar, flavoring...etc.

SuperG


----------

